# Quota Hunts



## joepuppy (Oct 17, 2013)

Anyone get picked for a quota hunt this year? Got my e-mail this morning and it looks like I will finally get to hunt the great Butler Island, late season of course. Not expecting much, but it was on my to-do list, so we'll see what that's all about this year.


----------



## fredw (Oct 17, 2013)

joepuppy said:


> Anyone get picked for a quota hunt this year? Got my e-mail this morning and it looks like I will finally get to hunt the great Butler Island, late season of course. Not expecting much, but it was on my to-do list, so we'll see what that's all about this year.



I applied for Dan Denton with six priority points.  I now have seven priority points.


----------



## lchristian_2003 (Oct 17, 2013)

Well Joe looks like we will be going twice this year because I got drawn as well. Not gonna get my hopes up for a great shoot, but I'm going to enjoy the experience no matter what. Hate to hear that fred. It's crazy not to get picked with 6 points.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Oct 17, 2013)

We will be at butler jan 4 we also hunted it last year late season and it turned out to be a good ahoot.


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 17, 2013)

Steelshot, we will be there on the 4th. as well.


----------



## Frosty (Oct 17, 2013)

December 7th hunt at Dan Denton Whoo Hoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Oct 17, 2013)

joepuppy said:


> Steelshot, we will be there on the 4th. as well.



Awesome like I said last year was a good shoot if one of the members of our group hadnt been sick we would have done better can't shoot birds layin in the boat


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 17, 2013)

Dear Sportsman,

Congratulations! Your application for a permit to hunt in one of Georgia's Waterfowl Quota Hunts was selected!

You were chosen for OCONEE WMA - POND 1 (3RD HUNT) on 12/21/2013. As a result of your being selected, your online account will be reduced by the number of priority points wagered.

How does Dan Benton work? Took me 7yrs I got it now how do I go about it?


----------



## laneb (Oct 17, 2013)

Got selected for Flat Creek PFA 1st hunt. Anyone got any information?


----------



## dillakilla12 (Oct 17, 2013)

I got denied, Laneb, u ever shot Flat creek before?


----------



## fredw (Oct 17, 2013)

Frosty said:


> December 7th hunt at Dan Denton Whoo Hoo!!!!!!!!!





deast1988 said:


> Dear Sportsman,
> 
> Congratulations! Your application for a permit to hunt in one of Georgia's Waterfowl Quota Hunts was selected!
> 
> ...



If you don't mind sharing, how many priority points did you use?  Just curious as to how many it's taking now.


----------



## JamHunts (Oct 17, 2013)

Butler, sky busters heaven.


----------



## gunsmoke32 (Oct 17, 2013)

Denied and another priority point


----------



## laneb (Oct 17, 2013)

dillakilla12 said:


> I got denied, Laneb, u ever shot Flat creek before?



Never shot Flat Creek. Never been on a quota duck hunt. 
Got any tips or information?


----------



## steelshotslayer (Oct 17, 2013)

JamHunts said:


> Butler, sky busters heaven.



You ain't kidding we got lucky last year alot of people didn't show and amazing the birds were decoying.  Although I think I brought home a slight case of malaria or dengue fever those biting flys dont play down there buddy.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 17, 2013)

fredw said:


> If you don't mind sharing, how many priority points did you use?  Just curious as to how many it's taking now.



I had 7 last year I lost with 6 so the 7th pt was new for this year. New computer system is a joke. Lots false emails and when I applied this year It only said I could use 5 so I did. If I got it with 5 something is astray because there statistics say 7 is 80 percent 8 is 100percent and 5 isn't even in the running. This system needs to be fixed.


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Oct 17, 2013)

My oldest son got drawn for the adult/child hunt 11/30 at Oconee Pond 3. My youngest got rejected for the Youth only hunt at Oconee. Both had the same number of rejections. Go figure.


----------



## Frosty (Oct 17, 2013)

fredw said:


> If you don't mind sharing, how many priority points did you use?  Just curious as to how many it's taking now.



I got the first hunt with 5 points


----------



## dillakilla12 (Oct 17, 2013)

Lenab I've never shot a quota hunt either but I have shot Flat Creek once, it was towards the end of the season so it was shot up. You can hunt it on Wednesday and Saturday.


----------



## fowl player (Oct 17, 2013)

ill be at butler for the first time on january 18th pretty excited hope it wont be aggrevating though a sky buster beside me could ruin the whole experience. 

this years shaping up to be good ark twice for the first and second time and the infamous butler island with more ducks than canada in july im pumped.


----------



## JamHunts (Oct 17, 2013)

Best thing to take to butler is low expectations. Serious


----------



## Nutty (Oct 18, 2013)

deast1988 said:


> I had 7 last year I lost with 6 so the 7th pt was new for this year. New computer system is a joke. Lots false emails and when I applied this year It only said I could use 5 so I did. If I got it with 5 something is astray because there statistics say 7 is 80 percent 8 is 100percent and 5 isn't even in the running. This system needs to be fixed.



Looks like I feel victim to that 20% statistic. I'll be putting 8 priority points to the 2014 application. I do greatly appreciate the line in their email though, "we trust you will not be discouraged". Looks like they have me figured out. If I wasn't discouraged the first 8 years I submitted, don't see why I would be in the ninth year.


----------



## joshsenese (Oct 21, 2013)

*Quota ???*

I got selected for a quota hunt down at Glovers creek, does anyone know where to find how many hunters I can take, If any? or is it only for myself.  I've been looking on the DNR site and can't find anything....thx


----------



## JamHunts (Oct 21, 2013)

Take two plus you on a waterfowl quota


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 21, 2013)

Waterfowl
No group applications. Selected hunters may bring up to two hunters.

Should also say on your e-mail you received.


----------



## joshsenese (Oct 21, 2013)

Danny Leigh said:


> Waterfowl
> No group applications. Selected hunters may bring up to two hunters.
> 
> Should also say on your e-mail you received.



Didn't see it in my email I recieved...Thanks for the reply.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 22, 2013)

Any body know how Dan Benton Works?


----------



## fowl player (Oct 22, 2013)

do yall take a dog in january to butler? just curious im not thinkin the gators will be active but you talk about a bad day!!!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Oct 22, 2013)

fowl player said:


> do yall take a dog in january to butler? just curious im not thinkin the gators will be active but you talk about a bad day!!!



I wouldn't we were at butler in January of last year.  It was 80 degrees during the hunt.  I was more worried about the mosquitoes and biting flies than anything though.


----------



## JMHendley (Nov 9, 2013)

anybody know about camping at butler? i got selected for the 2nd hunt nov 30th, with 5 points


----------



## andyparm (Nov 9, 2013)

You can camp in the parking lot. No idea if that's ok but people do it! I believe there is a camp ground in Darien just up the road as well.


----------



## CootCartel (Nov 10, 2013)

Bring your camper like some folks do.... Hate to miss the duck Mecca!


----------



## Swamperdog (Nov 20, 2013)

I got selected for the fifth youth hunt at Glover's creek.  From what I've read on this site, it's not worth the drive.  I think I may look for somewhere else to bust some birds.  I grew up hunting geese on the Eastern Shore of Maryland and want to give my son a good goose hunting experience.

-Swamperdog


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 22, 2013)

Butler on Dec 14th


----------

